# AbsoluTTe Issue 38



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A bit of relief from the festive TV is on its way... 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The postman's just been with mine. Nice to see that my car's sneaked in on a couple of photos in the mag too!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Was really pleased to receive the latest copy and great article by Jess 

So excited to see my RS in there too 

Excellent work everyone

Daz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have a look at the "discussion" on the TTOC on the future of AbsoluTTe. What are your thoughts ? Not bothered ?
102 views, 8 replies :? 
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/
Hoggy.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Full premium member but can't access the TTOC forum. Reading between the lines that the mag will be dropped. If dropped, I will not be renewing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

04DTT said:


> Full premium member but can't access the TTOC forum. Reading between the lines that the mag will be dropped. If dropped, I will not be renewing. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Hope a TTOC committee member will see this post & help, but what is preventing you from accessing TTOC, it's completely seperate from the TTF, have you registered on the TTOC members page.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mag looks great guys  and Daz your very welcome.....lets hope your dont polish the paint off tho!

J
xx


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Another great edition, long may the printed version continue.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
Received mine, thanks, great edition.

Best regards


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

im a bit gutted. i havnt received any since i first joined.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm afraid you joined as a Web Member and not a Premium member, up until the recent vote we had two tiers of membership. Only the Premium members received the full magazine, the Web members had a cut down online newsletter.

Going forward however all members are the same and will all receive two issues of the magazine per year,


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

eldiablott said:


> im a bit gutted. i havnt received any since i first joined.


That's because you bought the cheaper Web membership which does not include printed copies of the magazine.

You should have been able to read selected pages from the magazine on the TTOC forum: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/index.php
You'll need to register on there if you haven't already and then look in the absoluTTe sections.

Note that membership is changing to just one option so when you renew you will get printed copies of the magazine and you will have on-line access to every issue of the mag going back to the very first one.


----------

